# Eastern Idaho Update



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

any news from Eastern Idaho trial


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Qual finished the water blind. Water marks tomorrow at 8am Sorry, don't know the call backs.

Open is still running. Triple with honor Some very good work, some couldn't do it. Different dogs were having problems with different marks, not just one problem.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Big congratulations to Nancy White and CH Redrock's Straight Shooter MH . He earned second place in the Qualifying to become qualified all-age. Think that is a first for a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW! That is really cool!

Congrats to the NSDT!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

VERY impressive...love to see a 'minority' breed doing well in competition!

Congrats to Nancy and 'Shooter' (?)!!

Juli


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats to Nancy and Shooter! He has been fun to watch in training and it sure paid off.

Am will be going to water blind in the morning (22 back)
Open still has some to run on their water blind

Derby started but don't know how far they got


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW Nancy and Shooter......that is so awesome!!! Congrats to you and all your hard work payed off!! Brenda and Kenny
________
Og kush seeds


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

What about the rest of the Qual???


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Nancy and Shooter! That is really great.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Nancy and Shooter. This is an all time first!

I don't have the other Qual placements.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks for the news, Steve! Give Nancy a big congratulations from down here. That is just amazing! I thought Shooter looked pretty good, but for heavens sake!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Those Tollers are very pretty animals and very fun to watch. Congratulations.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Very happy for u Nancy, in more ways then one.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Nancy on you accomplishments, Clint and I are happy that you are able to trial again with Lily and Shooter, it looks like you may be winning the biggest contest of your life.Stay Healthy... you go girl....


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open results, all Amateurs!
1st Brook, FC AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute, OH Michael Moore 
2nd Banner, OH Alice Woodward
3rd DC AFC Yakity, Linda Harger
4th Larry Calvert, sorry I do not have the dog
Way to Go Amateurs!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Linda and Yakity on the third place! 

Yip yip!

go brown dogs!

Juli


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Congratulations Lynn & Michael! Does this put Brook over the 100 point mark? (Or was she already there? )

And yeah for Alice & Banner! An Amateur first last weekend (Banner took us to dinner last week to celebrate ) and now they qualify for the National Amateur! Way to go!

Lynn, any Q results?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Melanie, Free did JAM the Q, and Michael picked her up in the Derby, he did not know the other results. On the way home to take the girls to Billy's. He is thrilled! Brook is qualified for the National Open now, Billy's fifth or sixth dog he is taking to Delaware!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations,Michael & Lynn, Alice, Linda,and Laryy on your Open placements.
Alice you and Banner are on a roll.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Unofficial Am Results

1....Bill Fruehling Shaq
2....Dian Miller Max
3....Ron Kiehn Berte
4....Martha McCool Boomer

RJ Larry Calvert Chance

Jams I think there were 5 but not sure


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratlations Diane and Max on the Am second.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Martha AM 4th with Boomer, and to all the Am's for dominating the open!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

DERBY RESULTS:

1st Livvy O/McKnights H/Rob Erhardt
2nd Skatch O/H Larry Calvert
3rd Hailey O/ Sharon van der Lee
4th Emmitt O/McKnights H/ Rob Erhardt

Sorry -- only got report a from Rob on the placements....

Sarita


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Alright, Way To Go Bill And Shaq!!!!!


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Congrats to Barbara Young and Fancy for their Amateur Jam. This was Fancy's all age debut at only 2 and a half and she is there to the end. Way to go girls! Gotta love those Levi pups.

Congrats to all other finishers!


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Way To Go For The Remien Team: Bill/shaq, Diane/max And Ron/berte. Quite A Showing. Congrats To All The Open Placements, So Sweet It Is. And Nancy Is I Was There I Would Have Cried For You, Congrats. Boy Do I Feel Like I've Been Couped Up Here. But Be Seeing All You Guys Next Month. And Always Wishing All Good Luck. Wish Everyone Could Win!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Rob and Barbara ! And to all other placements too.


----------



## FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS (Apr 28, 2009)

Way to go Barb the next years are going to be sooooooo fun for you. See you next weekend:razz:


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll 2nd that - Fancy is an awesome dog and I'm sure that we'll be hearing a lot more about her! Congrats Barbara and keep on rockin' Fancy (Levi X Ecstasy's Hell's Angel)!



North Mountain said:


> Congrats to Barbara Young and Fancy for their Amateur Jam. This was Fancy's all age debut at only 2 and a half and she is there to the end. Way to go girls! Gotta love those Levi pups.
> 
> Congrats to all other finishers!


----------

